# Anyone here have Neem Oil experience?



## cheesenoodle (Dec 17, 2011)

I have this neem oil http://www.dyna-gro.com/pureneem.htm
It's cold pressed from the Neem seed

Thinking of making a 30% neem soap for its antibacterial and antifungal
 properties.  Plus, it's just lying around from being used as an insecticide for 
the garden, there's a good amount of it.  

The rest would be coconut oil, palm oil, and if necessary, olive oil.
To cover any bad smell, patchouli essential oil would be added!




I read about Neem soap here http://www.discoverneem.com/neem-soap.html

"The neem oil content in neem soap varies. (Some manufacturers may use 
mainly cheap ingredients and just add some token neem oil. So don't buy 
just any soap that says "neem" somewhere on the label...

To get the maximum benefit look for "maximum strength". 20% neem oil 
content is good. 30%-40% is about as high as you can go."

"Neem oil has insecticidal properties, is antibacterial and antifungal, 
soothing and moisturising... Neem oil soap is a real treat for the skin, even
 for healthy skin. But skin problems are where it shines.

Here are just some skin conditions where people have used neem soaps for
 centuries and with great results. Follow the links to find out more.

Acne, scabies, psoriasis, ringworm, preventing infections and ulcers, skin 
problems in pets, ..."


Also:
http://www.colebrothers.com/soap/oils.html
"Extracted from the bark of the Neem Oil Tree. This oil has the ability to treat a variety of skin disorders such as dandruff. Use as a base oil up to 40%. "


----------



## cheesenoodle (Dec 19, 2011)

My first neem run:

http://soapmakingforum.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=29300


----------



## lsg (Dec 19, 2011)

I use it in a salve and in my dog soap bars.


----------



## cheesenoodle (Dec 19, 2011)

Any pointers for neem soap based on experience?


----------



## lsg (Dec 20, 2011)

I wouldn't use over two ounces in a 2 lb. batch as the smell is very distinctive.  I use it in my dog shampoo bars to help sooth the skin and to repel ticks and fleas.  You have to leave it on for a few minutes before rinsing.  I always use a cider vinegar rinse after using a homemade shampoo bar on my dog.


----------



## cheesenoodle (Dec 20, 2011)

lsg said:
			
		

> I wouldn't use over two ounces in a 2 lb. batch as the smell is very distinctive.  I use it in my dog shampoo bars to help sooth the skin and to repel ticks and fleas.  You have to leave it on for a few minutes before rinsing.  I always use a cider vinegar rinse after using a homemade shampoo bar on my dog.



Cool, thanks for the info.

2oz to 32oz (2lb) = 3.125% of your oils
I used 33% neem in my 20oz batch! 

Needless to say, it smells.  
I ended up putting 5.1g of patchouli essential oil in there to mask the neem.

Right now it's curing.  Cutting it up wasn't horrendous, but it definitely smelled.
Not sure how much that smell will go away, if too much patchouli was added, or too little.
One thing is for sure though, this soap will last a long time, haha.


----------



## DragonQueenHHP (May 10, 2012)

Neem is a smell you either like or don't   

I like it thou I am little odd and like tea tree too 

I could re-list all the great stuff about neem but I think you have a good solid list started it will also help heal wounds  

I plan to make a soap with neem and Thyme for acne


----------



## Relle (May 10, 2012)

skin 
problems in pets, ..." 

Please don't sell neem oil soap for pet rabbits, it could kill them.


----------



## DragonQueenHHP (May 10, 2012)

Relle9 said:
			
		

> skin
> problems in pets, ..."
> 
> Please don't sell neem oil soap for pet rabbits, it could kill them.




Great info I did not know that Thank you


----------



## Suisan2 (May 10, 2012)

Guinea pigs too, and I've heard of cats having trouble with it.


----------



## Kwpgrooming (May 11, 2012)

Cats have trouble with most things. Don't even use herbs on a cat without being positive it is safe.


----------

